# Ladies, I need some cheering up



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I think maybe I am going crazy. I cannot quit worrying about what is going on with my body. Im having such a hard time accepting this ibs diagnosis and I know you all are probly sick of hearing me whine and complain but I get so upset and I dont have anyone to talk to. I have become very aware of my body and things that are going on with it, like for example.. Ive got this little red spot about the size of a penny under my right breast on my side. Its flat there isnt any lumps or bumps or anyhting but Im so freaked out about it. Its been there for about 2 months I think. When it was first there, I just blew it off because it looked like I had scraped my skin or something. Now it just looks a littel red but light brownish almost like a bruise that is going away. Its defiantely not as noticeable as it was before. But of course you know me, I have convinced myself that it is a sign of breast cancer. I feel like Im turning into a hypochondriac. I just totally panic about these things before I even try to rationalize it. What the heck is wrong with me? Im just getting so tired of feeling like Im going to die from cancer. And you would think that I could just stop worrying after being tested a bunch. But I cant just shut it off. I will be doing really well for a while, and then its like it just hits my like a ton of bricks. And I get consumes with it. Do you think Im being overly worried about the spot? I had a breast exam earlier this year that was normal. And I hate to go back to the doctor again, I already feel like they think Im a fruitloop. I think maybe I need some counseling but I have no idea where to start. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Why not get it checked out by your PCP or a dermatologist? I don't think it could be related to breast cancer in any way, but any new mole of that size should be checked for skin cancer, and if it's not a mole, you might want to check to see why it's being irritated.I've got a weird darker patch on my neck that's NOT a hickey that's kind of like a light birthmark... people have asked if it's a hickey many times. What a spot for a birthmark.







But I think it emerged in my late teens.So anyhow, there are various benign things that can pop up on your skin, but you might want to get this checked out just in case. And if it's a mole, definitely get it checked out soon.If you hadn't said this had been there for 2 months, I would have guessed it was a third nipple... vestigial extra nipples aren't that uncommon.Maybe it would help you to go to some general therapy to try to do things like reduce stress, and not get as worked up about what your body is doing.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Beth!I agree with Luna, you should have it checked.Also, take a deep breath, relax and try to think of other things. I know how you feel (been there, remember?). I'm just glad that I saw your message and can answer. Think about it... All the tests were done; worrying will just aggravate your IBS.Hang in there. I'm sending you positive vibes and huggs







Nat


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi guys, thanks for answering me. My spot is not like a mole at all. Its actually looks like a small bruise that is fading away. Ive just been freaked about it because its taking so long to go away. I know when it was first there it was red like a little rash but now its pinkish colored. So Im thinking now that its going away. My husband seems to think so . I showed it to him when I first had it, and then he looked again today and he said it defiantely looks like its going away. I think maybe I just panicked before I thought about it.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Beth, calm down,i will tell you,i feel the same,4 years of right sided pain and its just IBS? pleaseeee! no i don't except it either,i think its hormones.But in any case,if i had something worse,i think in 4 years it would of showed itself in some way.  KrissyI'm here to chat with hun!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Beth, I'm with Luna - see a dermatologist. Don't just sit and worry, you'll drive yourself nuts. I've had 5-6 skin biopsies (all benign, thank God) and have realized that what we as lay people don't know is there is a wide continuum of things between "nothing" and "cancer." (I learned this too after a breast biopsy -- that too, thank God, was benign). Get it looked at so you can stop fretting! (BTW, one of the skin lesions I had removed matched EVERY characteristic of melanoma and was not -- so breathe easier).Pat


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Thanks everyone. Its going away now. You can hardly see it now. I think it was just some sort of rash or I scratched myself somehow. It wasnt like a mole at all.


----------

